# Car bra worth it?



## Trevordog (Nov 24, 2002)

Getting ready to take delivery on my first BMW (325i - black) - Yay  I have a Colgan bra (w/ cutout) on order with Bavarian Auto but now having doubts given what I have read on several forums. It sounds like it is really easy to get a scratch line along the top of the bra as small amounts of dirt work their way down. My questions --> 

1. do you feel that a car bra is a good investment or will I just be creating a detailing nightmare? 
2. How often do you clean the underneath side of the car bra? 
3. Is it a matter of just vacuuming it?
4. During the day the car will be parked outside (very little shade), over time with a bra will there be uneven fading on the hood or does a Zaino polish protect the paint from UV fading?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I've had the same Colgan bra for 16 months now. Its DRASTICALLY cut down on the number of rock chips I got before I had it(like from 4 or 5 chips to 0!) Its only a partial bra so its easy to remove. The underside rarely get any dirt on it because I use it during sunny weather only. You're suppose to remove it during rain or snow. There is no "dirt line" on the hood since no dirt is trapped due to washing the car weekly. I use Griots Vinyl and Rubber cleaner on the bra and it still looks like brand new.

I give bra's a :thumbdwn: for visual appeal, but a big :thumbup: for what they're there to do, protect the hood !

Not sure about fading, my car is always garaged at work or at home.

I clean it with a vacuum and a small brush attachment just for the interior of my car. I've probably only vacuumed it twice since owning it (its always very clean underneath since it only goes on a clean hood after a wash)

I might add I got the Colgan WITHOUT the cut-out, that cut-out may trap more dirt under the bra due to its location in the slip stream... :dunno:


----------



## Trevordog (Nov 24, 2002)

"....You're suppose to remove it during rain or snow..."


So if you see rain coming, you take it off and throw it in the trunk?? Also, I would have thought that winter time (stone cinders) would be the time to put it on....


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Trevordog said:


> So if you see rain coming, you take it off and throw it in the trunk?? Also, I would have thought that winter time (stone cinders) would be the time to put it on....


Removing the bra prevents moisture and dirt from being trapped under the bra which would be more harmful over time than catching a few stones on the front of your car.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Trevordog said:


> Getting ready to take delivery on my first BMW (325i - black) - Yay  I have a Colgan bra (w/ cutout) on order with Bavarian Auto but now having doubts given what I have read on several forums. It sounds like it is really easy to get a scratch line along the top of the bra as small amounts of dirt work their way down


A bra is critical for a dark color finish (you're getting black, I've got Orient Blue) any time you will be driving where bug splatter is a concern. Depending on where you live, ordinary daily driving around town probably doesn't present a concern in this regard -- it's the roadtrips at freeway speed for hours through rural areas that present the threat. As such, you can leave it off most of the time, and avoid the finish damage you talk about above.

Bug body fluids etch the clearcoat on the top of your paint. If you take on a heavy roadkill across the nose of your car, and don't clean it off immediately, you will get damage to the paint that will not disappear with washing and waxing no matter how hard you try. The only way to repair the damage is with machine polishing process, that is involved and time-consuming.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Trevordog said:


> "....You're suppose to remove it during rain or snow..."
> 
> So if you see rain coming, you take it off and throw it in the trunk?? Also, I would have thought that winter time (stone cinders) would be the time to put it on....


Yes, or soon after I stop if it starts while I'm driving.

Not sure about winter travel, I don't have to deal with snow.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

*How about Clear Bras??*

So, what is the expert's opinion on clear bras?? I've heard various opinions on them and am wondering if the protection is worth the cost and how well they hold up and look over time... I just picked up my 330Ci this past Saturday and my dealer offered a dealer installed clear bra for $495. (Titanium silver, if that makes any difference to this discussion)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Clear bra is another option, but the more expensive option. I chose to go the $49 route rather than the $490 route. You might do a search on Clear Bra in this forum, theres been lots of discussions and I believe one of the Xpel reps visit here frequently.


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> Clear bra is another option, but the more expensive option. I chose to go the $49 route rather than the $490 route. You might do a search on Clear Bra in this forum, theres been lots of discussions and I believe one of the Xpel reps visit here frequently.


I have a clear bra and I also use a vinyl bra on top of it in the winter. In my area lots of sand/gravel is used to keep the roads clear. The vinyl bra will trap the sand between it and the body, but the clear bra will stop any scratching. It is an expensive option but you do not have a choice with a dark clooured car.

One other point - do not use the dealer for the clear bra installation. I had a bad install (line cut through the paint and unmatching joints) that had to be replaced. You want someone who can install it in one piece by removing the kidneys in the widest available (24") material. Also make sure that the edges are wrapped around to give a clean look. I also have the complete bumper covered in the Rockguard. Mine is a custom install and NOT using a kit. Do not forget the back of the mirrors, dog legs, bottom part of doors under the black molding and very important - behind the rear wheels, even if you plan to install mudguards. Better to be safe than sorry. :dunno:

If you do a search you will find extensive discussion on this subject just a few weeks ago.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

Is there anyone who knows where I can buy a bra for a 04 coupe? Is it available yet?

Thanks.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

I would go for a clear bra over a vinyl one just because the paint that is under a vinyl bra will not fade at the same rate as the rest of your car leaving "tan lines".


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

yamato said:


> Is there anyone who knows where I can buy a bra for a 04 coupe? Is it available yet?
> 
> Thanks.


I've got the same question... I've contacted Colgan and they do not have one for the coupe facelift at this point and did not offer a timeframe. I wonder if BMW has one and what people think of them... :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

We install the clear bra's on a few of our cars in the showroom to display the product, and it really is a night and day difference from the traditional bra. We put one on a pair of black 745's we sold last week, and you literally could not tell that it was on until you were inches away from the car. I highly recommend it to anyone, although it is a bit pricier than the traditional bra.


----------

